# How to stop a rabbit burrowing and biting your clothes!



## Miniloplover (Sep 22, 2011)

So I've got 2 14 week old mini lop girls-Tilly and Poppy and i'll pick them up out of their play pen for a cuddle on the sofa and Poppy loves this and will sit quite happily, however Tilly (shes really energetic!) will burrow at my clothes and bite them! Obviously she doesn't think shes biting me but it can go through and hurt and get quite annoying. Is there anyway I can teach her to stop this and why is she doing this? Does she not like a cuddle, sometimes I have them both on my lap and then she'll happily cuddle up with Poppy and let me stroke her any ideas?:bunny19


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2011)

Just something that most do--never worried about it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 22, 2011)

I had two that did the burrow and bite. I don't mind the burrowing, but the nip can hurt. I give a yelp and then put my hand over their head and say "no". Don't push hard because you can hurt them, but just putting your hand gently on their head tells them that you are top bunny, the yelp tells them that it is unacceptable. Over time the nipping stopped for the most part.

I have found that Houdini is much happier next to me rather than on my lap. He likes to be stroked but on his terms and without restraint. Cindi likes to sit on my shoulder and will happily sit there getting petted for a long time, but if I try putting her on my lap with my arms to the side of her she ends up nipping after a while. I think the nip is their way of saying they are done being cuddled.

Also, don't put them back right after a nip. That would teach them that biting gets them what they want. I make sure to continue the petting for another minute or so before I put them back. Good luck.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I thought so, I'm not worried just wondered if I could get her to stop! onder:


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah mine both like sitting on my shoulder too! Thanks for the tips they sound great, I'll start using them right away :biggrin:


----------

